# My new "project"



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

My new goal is to listen to at least 1 (though it doesn't have to be limited to 1) whole classical work a day. For example: I can't just listen to one movment of Beethoven's 5th to count, it has to be all 4. Good idea?


----------



## Charon (Sep 8, 2008)

Can't hurt. What are you trying to accomplish? Just trying to get exposure?


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Manok said:


> My new goal is to listen to at least 1 (though it doesn't have to be limited to 1) whole classical work a day. For example: I can't just listen to one movment of Beethoven's 5th to count, it has to be all 4. Good idea?


Yes, I think it's an excellent idea; this way one gets to appreciate the entire piece and ascertain how his/her favorite movement--"fits"--or doesn't into the entire overall structure of the work in question.


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

just trying to get myself to listen to more, and actually sit and enjoy a piece of music more often.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

The only thing I would add, is "really listen", don't make that piece background music while you're doing something else!


----------

